# Earphone for Nokia Xpress Music !!!



## kool (Jun 2, 2009)

Recently i bought *NOKIA 5130 XM*  and its sound is superb, But i'm not happy with the 
earphone given with it, I plugged my frnds headphone (Nokia HS-16). wow.. amazing sound.. But now its not available in the market, he bought it from NOIDA (atta market) just for Rs.500. Please suggest a *good earphone for my mobile.* It has 3.5 mm jack.My budget is under Rs.700.

And also tell me the cost of Wireless Headphone (like Mitashi) for my PC.


----------



## girish.g (Jun 2, 2009)

how about this
*www.consumer.philips.com/consumer/..._97_IN_CONSUMER/Earhook-Headphones+SHS3201-97


----------



## gurujee (Jun 2, 2009)

how about ep630


----------



## Tamoghno (Jun 3, 2009)

gurujee said:


> how about ep630



+1 for ep630 . Around 800 but great. I've tried it with 5130 amazing loudness.

If you increase your price to around 1200 then go for philips shs 9500 great clarity.


----------



## k4ce (Jun 3, 2009)

^ dunno why the ep630 costs so much outside ... i'm getting mine for rs.397 with my dell laptop (ordered on dell website) ...


----------



## rajhot (Jun 3, 2009)

Go for EP630


----------



## Tamoghno (Jun 3, 2009)

k4ce said:


> ^ dunno why the ep630 costs so much outside ... i'm getting mine for rs.397 with my dell laptop (ordered on dell website) ...



The dell one requires you to buy laptop. Also the dell ones dont come in retail box or extra earbuds.


----------



## k4ce (Jun 3, 2009)

^ i dont really care bout the retail box but wat do u mean that it doesnt come with extra earbuds ? so wont i get diff ear buds of different sizes ( technically called rubber plugs)


----------



## Tamoghno (Jun 3, 2009)

k4ce said:


> ^ i dont really care bout the retail box but wat do u mean that it doesnt come with extra earbuds ? so wont i get diff ear buds of different sizes ( technically called rubber plugs)



Yep. The one that came with my friends xps didn't came with any extra earbuds . Though things may change now.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 3, 2009)

I have personally used Ep630,Sony MDR-EX 85 and EX-35 and currently using Philips SHE-9501 iphone earbuds.
Ep630 is overhyped IMO,it is not worth it.
Sony's EX-35 is overall a good pair,but it is more of a bass friendly types.
Philips SHE-9501 is very balanced over all frequencies.Infact I find this more comfortable to plug in over long periods,coz it doesn't need deep ear fitting like sony's pair.Also provides good sound isolation.I bought this one for RS.999 with 6 months warranty and with the usual three pairs of different sized ear buds.

But if you like Sony's bass friendly one's they're good to and retails for around RS.1250.
Also while buying my pair of philips I noticed a pair of Nokia express music series Earbuds from Philips,do check it since you are buying them for *NOKIA 5130 XM.
*strech your bugdet to around 1k if you want a good pair bro.

Go for a good branded headphones if you are going for wireless.I bought one from mitashi and it worked fine for 3 months before it goofed up.Build quality is not good,so go for a branded ones from Sony or philips.Even though they are costly they are much much reliable.
*www.sony.co.in/productcategory/pa-accy-hdp-cordless-headphones





> *www.sony.co.in/productcategory/pa-accy-hdp-cordless-headphones


*www.consumer.philips.com/consumer/en/in/consumer/cc/_categoryid_WIRELESS_HEADPHONES_SU_IN_CONSUMER/





> *www.consumer.philips.com/consumer/en/in/consumer/cc/_categoryid_WIRELESS_HEADPHONES_SU_IN_CONSUMER/



BTW here are the links for earbuds for your mobile, do check them out before making your decision.


> *www.consumer.philips.com/consumer/en/in/consumer/cc/_language_in/_productid_SHE9501_97_IN_CONSUMER





> *www.sony.co.in/productcategory/pa-accy-hdp-ex-monitor-headphones


And this is that Nokia express music series Earbuds from Philips that i said earlier.


> *www.consumer.philips.com/consumer/...0_97_IN_CONSUMER/In-Ear-Headphones+SHH9700-97


I suggest you go for this one as these are exclusively tested and made for Nokia XM Series.


----------



## Tamoghno (Jun 3, 2009)

^^ i agree with you , about the philips being most balanced and ep630 being overhyped . Didn't found sony earbuds to be clear enough , especially while using with 'stereo widening' turned on , it sounded muddy.

Philips one are little hard to find and range starts a bit costly. Ep630 is relatively cheap and easily available . Sound quality is not bad for its price. But if the op can get philips  , my vote goes for it . But rs 500 is too low for philips , thats why i suggested ep630


----------



## k4ce (Jun 3, 2009)

i really havent used as many as ear phones as u guys but i purchased a hpm-82 for my k550 ... brilliant ... really comfortabel and the remote lets me change songs while riding ... even the hpm-70 is a decent pair ... very comfortable in ear ones wid some really good sound quality ...


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 3, 2009)

Tamoghno said:


> ^^ i agree with you , about the philips being most balanced and ep630 being overhyped . Didn't found sony earbuds to be clear enough , especially while using with 'stereo widening' turned on , it sounded muddy.
> 
> Philips one are little hard to find and range starts a bit costly. Ep630 is relatively cheap and easily available . Sound quality is not bad for its price. But if the op can get philips  , my vote goes for it . But rs 500 is too low for philips , thats why i suggested ep630


Sure,I bought mine from TMC,Tirupathi,they had entire Philips range starting from  RS.350 ordinary ear plugs to noice cancelling earbuds(SHN-7500) costing 4500.I never knew that philips had so many good pairs of earbuds until then.I picked up mine(SHE-9501) for RS.999 and i can surely say that they are real value for many and cheap when compared to Sony's Similarly spec'ed EX-35 which costs RS.1290 and philips also has a much bigger driver too 10.5mm compared to sony's 9mm driver.
@Tamoghno 
He said his budget was 700 not 500.So the Nokia XM range from philips costs RS.850 which streches his budget just a bit,but justifies it.

@kool
Do check this out dude it costs 850,overshoots your budget by 150,but the sound quality is amazing at that price,so it is justified.You wouldn't even listen to your friend's Nokia HS-16,after you listen to this.

@K4ce
Yes HPM-82 is a good pair,read many reviews of it.Is the remote compatible with any phone or just SE?


----------



## k4ce (Jun 4, 2009)

@sriharsha ... remote works on pop port only .... so only SE phones ...  but u can disconnect the ear phones (3.5mm jack) and use them anywhere else


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey kool don't forget to post which one you will buy/already bought.


----------



## sharma_atul85 (Jun 11, 2009)

hello friends ..this thread 's really a gud ..
me also buying nokia 5130 XM on sunday so will also buy a 4GB card and decent earphones . 
also I have used ep630 earphone of my friend on his pc but found it difficult to use for long hours..no  doubt decent earphones.
could u plz suggest a decent one earphone(not in-ear) comparable to ep630 in audio quality and price too.

also please suggest if increasing memory capacity to 4 GB will make processor slower ?


----------



## Tamoghno (Jun 11, 2009)

In ear earphone are actually more comfortable than normal earphone . But you need to choose right size earbuds , its VERY critical , once you find the perfect size , you'll get used to it soon enough . Normally in ear earphone comes with 3 different sized buds.

Btw , if you need really comfortble than you need some big cans like philips shp2700 , but they are not actually practical with cellphone . 

The choice in between is behind the nech headphones . I dont remember the exact model ame but a quick googling will get you the result.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 11, 2009)

sharma_atul85 said:


> hello friends ..this thread 's really a gud ..
> me also buying nokia 5130 XM on sunday so will also buy a 4GB card and decent earphones .
> also I have used ep630 earphone of my friend on his pc but found it difficult to use for long hours..no  doubt decent earphones.
> could u plz suggest a decent one earphone(not in-ear) comparable to ep630 in audio quality and price too.
> ...


Try this for 850 bucks,in comparision much better than ep630.Good sound quality and actually very comfortable for long hours.
And yes as tamoghno said you need to test which pair of the buds(S/M/L) fits perfect in your ear for comfort and good noise isolation.


> *www.consumer.philips.com/cons...nes+SHH9700-97


----------



## gurujee (Jun 11, 2009)

If to choose between ep630 and phillips SHH9700 for nokia XM phones, 
which should be chosen ?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 11, 2009)

gurujee said:


> If to choose between ep630 and phillips SHH9700 for nokia XM phones,
> which should be chosen ?


Defenitely SHH9700!!!,ep630 sounds like crap after you listen to this.
SHH9700 is very balanced over all frequencies,way better than ep630,I'm not saying ep-630 is crap,but in comparision it sounds like one.
Also this comes in split cables,so very handy if you're going to use this with nokia remote adapters.
I personally feel asymmetrical cable to be much comfortable.It may not be for some.
Don't forget to post your personal review after your purchase,whatever model it might be.


----------



## Tamoghno (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, 9700 is great earphone with much clear sound than ep630 . Ep630 sounds kinda 'boomy' .But philips are little hard to find .


----------



## krates (Jun 11, 2009)

sennheiser CXL 400 FTW !!


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 11, 2009)

krates said:


> sennheiser CXL 400 FTW !!




I think he can buy another phone for its price.around 4.5K when i last heard it,is it still sold at the same price?


----------



## gurujee (Jun 11, 2009)

phillips SHH9700 is very hard to find...*srv.exbii.com/images/smilies/redface.gif

any online store for the above ????


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 11, 2009)

gurujee said:


> phillips SHH9700 is very hard to find...*srv.exbii.com/images/smilies/redface.gif
> 
> any online store for the above ????


gurujee,i did a search on ebay and other sites,but they are quoting much higher prices(around 1.2k),I saw the MRP of SHH9700 on the box when I bought my SHE-9501,so I am very sure about the 800 odd MRP.So i suggest you just place an order from a Philips dealer in your town,this would be better IMO.


----------



## gurujee (Jun 11, 2009)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> gurujee,i did a search on ebay and other sites,but they are quoting much higher prices(around 1.2k),I saw the MRP of SHH9700 on the box when I bought my SHE-9501,so I am very sure about the 800 odd MRP.So i suggest you just place an order from a Philips dealer in your town,this would be better IMO.


Ok.....Though I know, our local dealer wont show much interest....


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 12, 2009)

gurujee said:


> Ok.....Though I know, our local dealer wont show much interest....


In that case go for a Sony EX-monitor series then,that would cost you around 1250 I guess,But still try for the Philips one more time before doing so,those are much better.If you still cannot find one then go for a Sony or Sennheiser.


----------



## sharma_atul85 (Jun 12, 2009)

look  yaar I checked the price of philipsSHH9700 earphones on ebay  and says 1111/-
Also the item location is written as Ludhiana, PB, India .As am also from Ludhiana so does it mean its available anywhere in ludhiana; if so then how can I find where's it available ?
and here's the link for that
*cgi.ebay.in/PHILIPS-SHH9700-NOISE-...14?IMSfp=TL090514133001r3197#ebayphotohosting


----------



## LegendKiller (Jun 14, 2009)

which one amongst these will do well with my n85......i don't want a headphone worth more than 1000


----------



## gurujee (Jun 21, 2009)

failed to get the philips one..

so bought an ep630.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 21, 2009)

gurujee said:


> failed to get the philips one..
> 
> so bought an ep630.


Congratulations Gurujee.Enjoy your EP-630.
Was that your outright purchase or tried some before buying it???


----------



## Devianz (Aug 11, 2009)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> gurujee,i did a search on ebay and other sites,but they are quoting much higher prices(around 1.2k),I saw the MRP of SHH9700 on the box when I bought my SHE-9501,so I am very sure about the 800 odd MRP.So i suggest you just place an order from a Philips dealer in your town,this would be better IMO.




Well i bought Philips SHH9700 for my 5130XM for Rs 1000, Its widely available here in Cochin. But the printed price on the box is not Rs800...its Rs1499 both in Philips Arena and in local stores. I bought it from a local store as it was cheaper there.  Comes with 1yr warranty.

As for sound quality...better than EP-630.


----------



## amarnathrk (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi, 

I'm using Nokia 5800 Express music, I need a good earphone for this model. I have confusions to select the best in the following models "creative EP-630, sony Ex35 and philips SHH9700/97". So please anyone, can you provide your valuable suggestions and also let me know if you have better earphones than this. My maximum bubget is 1500/-. 

Also previously I used the sony ericssion phone, after changing the nokia I'm not impressed with the nokia's sound quality.


----------



## sbhas2k (Aug 18, 2010)

go for soundmagic PL30 (costs 1K). you can find one in ebay. check some reviews online and it's comparable with high end earphones costing more than 5k


----------



## amarnathrk (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi, 

After some long period reviews finally I brought the sennheiser cx 180 street II earphone. With the lot of fear opened the pack (In sense of the performance), even though I know it's a very good brand. 

But suddenly very surprised with it's performance. Apart from my expectation it is very very good ( Wow !!!!!! ) even in high nods. Powerful, sharp, bass-driven stereo sound , High passive attenuation of ambient noise ,  1.2 meter cable with 2 year of warranty. (RS 1490/- mrp ) 

I'm recommending it for very one, but please don't go for creative EP-630 because it is not suitable for long time usage it is only bass freaker, if you use it long time you feal your ear is paining. Because I reviewed it with my friends EP-630.


----------



## vampiredevil (Aug 31, 2010)

amarnathrk said:


> Hi,
> 
> After some long period reviews finally I brought the sennheiser cx 180 street II earphone. With the lot of fear opened the pack (In sense of the performance), even though I know it's a very good brand.
> 
> ...



Personally i dont like the EP 630 either as it doesnt allow comfortable hearing at a long stretch. Actually my ears started paining only after 40min of using that. Used couple of other brands (Philips and Sony) and both felt uncomfortable to me as well so i dropped the idea of in-ear models. 

@amarnathrk - where did u get that sennheiser cx 180 street II earphone?? Im asking this question because the product is no longer listed on sennheiser website. 

I however liked the Sennheiser MX580, MX 470 and the MX560
Sennheiser Worldwide: Microphones, Headphones and Wireless Systems

>>Can any1 here put their suggestions around these ones. Im actually looking once for my iPod and bugged of the poor quality of the stock headphones   Are these headphones available in Bangalore and within 1.5K?


Thanks....


----------



## k_v (Aug 31, 2010)

I dont know if anyone has mentioned this , but please take a look at Soundmagic PL11 or Soundmagic PL30.

I've been using the PL11s for 2 months now , and i must say the sound quality is epic . And it cost me a mere 550 rupees!!

It beats the EP-630 easily. The bass response is immense . But if you want a better overall sound quality , you must go for the PL30 . The PL30s cost around 1k.

eBay India: SoundMagic PL30 InEar Hi-Fi Quality Bas Earphones PL 30 (item 270626268655 end time 23-Sep-2010 18:05:03 IST)

eBay India: SoundMagic PL11 InEar Awesome Bass Earphones PL 11 (item 270626270364 end time 23-Sep-2010 18:11:35 IST)


----------



## amarnathrk (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi, 

To vampiredevil 

Sorry for the delayed reply. 

I brought the sennheiser cx 180 street II in Brand factory Bangalore. If you are in Bangalore means you can search for this in sp road, else in croma showroom and also it seems there is a exclusive store for headphones (all brands) is located in bangalore. You can search there also. 

Alternately you can search with this address too 
Sennheiser Worldwide: Microphones, Headphones and Wireless Systems

Please Note : This model is optimized for Ipod and Iphone too. I don't know about the soundmagic quality. But sennheiser are professional in this. 

Another thing about me, I will review every thing very better, I never compromise with any thing very soon. This product is very very good. Also I cannot able to find the cons on this product.


----------



## coolnikhil (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi everyone....!!!!!

has anyone tries soundmagic`s MP21 with NOKIA. Do the mic and music controller of MP21 work with NOKIA phones.
Actually i have NOKIA 5233 and want to replace my stock IEM with a good one for around 1k bucks.

Any other suggestion for this price range?
I am considering Philips 9700 too. Has any one tried it?


----------

